# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء تهنئة وتبريكات :  تهنئة من القلب الى جميع اعضاء المنتدى المغربى للمحمول بحلول العيد الاضحى المبارك

## king of royal

لبيك اللهم لبيك لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك ان الحمد والنمعة لك والملك لا شريك لك
كل عام وجميع اعضاء المنتدى بصحه وخير وسعاده
والسنه القادمه نكون على جبل عرفات كلنا 
ومحدش ينسى اللحمه بتعتى اصل انتو عارفين الباقى بقى  
ودى الدبيحه بتاعت المنتدى علشان الكل ياكل 
مش حارمنكم من حاجه اهو

----------


## mohamed73

* عيد مبارك ان شاء الله للامة الاسلامية جمعاء
 وحج مبرور وسعي مشكور لحجاج بيت الله اعانهم الله واعاننا*

----------


## max_11

يسعدني أن اتقدّم إليكم بأحرّ التهاني وأطيب الأماني بمناسبة حلول عيد الأضحى المبارك أعاده الله عليكم وعلى ذويكم  بالخير واليمن والبركة وكل عام وأنتم بخير.

----------


## hagagmahrous

عيد مبارك ان شاء الله للامة الاسلامية جمعاء
وحج مبرور وسعي مشكور لحجاج بيت الله اعانهم الله واعاننا

----------


## البوب شريف

عضاء المنتدى المغربي للمحمول كل عام وانتم بالف خير 
  عيد مبارك وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير أعاده الله علينا وعليكم بالامن والامان والامة الاسلامية .

----------


## king of royal

كل سنه وانتم طيبين جميعا

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

السلام عايكم كل عام وانتم بخير اعادة الله علينا باليمن والبركات تقبل الله امانيكم وعيد سعيد

----------


## king of royal

وانت طيب اخى الكريم

----------

